# Senior Discounts 50+ Listing of Establishments



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's a recent listing of senior discounts in restaurants, hair salons, etc. Best to check first to make sure these offers are still valid.   http://www.alexisabramson.com/senior-discounts-for-all/ 


*This list may not only be useful for you, but for your friends and family, too – so feel free to share!*
*RESTAURANTS:*


Applebee’s: 15% off with Golden Apple Card (60+)
Arby’s: 10% off (55+)
Ben & Jerry’s: 10% off (60+)
Bennigan’s: discount varies by location (60+)
Bob’s Big Boy: discount varies by location (60+)
Boston Market: 10% off (65+)
Burger King: 10% off (60+)
Chick-Fil-A: 10% off or free small drink or coffee (55+)
Chili’s: 10% off (55+)
CiCi’s Pizza: 10% off (60+)
Denny’s: 10% off, 20% off for AARP members (55+)
Dunkin’ Donuts: 10% off or free coffee (55+)
Einstein’s Bagels: 10% off baker’s dozen of bagels (60+)
Fuddrucker’s: 10% off any senior platter (55+)
Gatti’s Pizza: 10% off (60+)
Golden Corral: 10% off (60+)
Hardee’s: $0.33 beverages everyday (65+)
IHOP: 10% off (55+)
Jack in the Box: up to 20% off (55+)
KFC: free small drink with any meal (55+)
Long John Silver’s: various discounts at locations (55+)
McDonald’s: discounts on coffee everyday (55+)
Mrs. Fields: 10% off at participating locations (60+)
Shoney’s: 10% off Sonic: 10% off or free beverage (60+)
Steak ‘n Shake: 10% off every Monday & Tuesday (50+)
Subway: 10% off (60+)
Sweet Tomatoes: 10% off (62+)
Taco Bell: 5% off; free beverages for seniors (65+)
TCBY: 10% off (55+)
Tea Room Cafe: 10% off (50+)
Village Inn: 10% off (60+)
Waffle House: 10% off every Monday (60+)
Wendy’s: 10% off (55+)
White Castle: 10% off (62+)
*RETAIL & APPAREL**:*


Banana Republic: 10% off (50+)
Bealls: 20% off first Tuesday of each month (55+)
Belk’s: 15% off first Tuesday of every month (55+)
Bon-Ton Department Stores: 15% off on senior discount days (55+)
C.J. Banks: 10% off every Wednesday (60+)
Clarks: 10% off (62+)
Dress Barn: 10% off (55+)
Goodwill: 10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
Hallmark: 10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
Kohl’s: 15% off (60+)
Marshall’s: 20% off every Tuesday (55+)
Modell’s Sporting Goods: 10% off
Rite Aid: 10% off on Tuesdays & 10% off prescriptions
Ross Stores: 10% off every Tuesday (55+)
TJ Maxx: 10% off every Tuesday (55+)
The Salvation Army Thrift Stores: up to 50% off (55+)
Stein Mart: 20% off red dot/clearance items first Monday of every month (55+)
*GROCERY**:*


Albertson’s: 10% off first Wednesday of each month (55+)
American Discount Stores: 10% off every Monday (50+)
Compare Foods Supermarket: 10% off every Wednesday (60+)
DeCicco Family Markets: 5% off every Wednesday (60+)
Fry’s Supermarket: free Fry’s VIP Club Membership & 10% off every Monday (55+)
Great Valu Food Store: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
Gristedes Supermarket: 10% off every Tuesday (60+)
Harris Teeter: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
Hy-Vee: 5% off one day a week (date varies by location)
Kroger: 10% off (date varies by location)
Morton Williams Supermarket: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
The Plant Shed: 10% off every Tuesday (50+)
Publix: 5% off every Wednesday (55+)
Rogers Marketplace: 5% off every Thursday (60+)
Uncle Guiseppe’s Marketplace: 5% off (62+)
*TRAVEL**:*


Airlines:
Alaska Airlines: 10% off (65+)
American Airlines: various discounts for 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
Continental Airlines: no initiation fee for Continental Presidents Club & special fares for select destinations
Southwest Airlines: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
United Airlines: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
U.S. Airways: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
Amtrak: 15% off (62+)
Greyhound: 5% off (62+)
Trailways Transportation System: various discounts for ages 50+
Car Rental:Alamo Car Rental: up to 25% off for AARP members
Avis: up to 25% off for AARP members Best Western: 10% off (55+)
Budget Rental Cars: 10% off; up to 20% off for AARP members (50+)
Dollar Rent-A-Car: 10% off (50+)
Enterprise Rent-A-Car: 5% off for AARP members
Hertz: up to 25% off for AARP members Holiday Inn: 10%-30% off depending on location (62+)
National Rent-A-Car: up to 30% off for AARP members
Cambria Suites: 20%-30% off (60+)
Clarion Motels: 20%-30% off (60+)
Comfort Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
Comfort Suites: 20%-30% off (60+)
Econo Lodge: 20%-30% off (60+)
Hampton Inns & Suites: 10% off when booked 72 hours in advance
Hyatt Hotels: 25%-50% off (62+)
InterContinental Hotels Group: various discounts at all hotels (65+)
Mainstay Suites: 10% off with Mature Traveler’s Discount (50+); 20%-30% off (60+)
Marriott Hotels: 15% off (62+)
Motel 6: 10% off (60+)
Myrtle Beach Resort: 10% off (55+)
Quality Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
Rodeway Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
Sleep Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
*ACTIVITIES & ENTERTAINMENT**: *


AMC Theaters: up to 30% off (55+)
Bally Total Fitness: up to $100 off memberships (62+)
Busch Gardens Tampa, FL: $3 off one-day tickets (50+)
Carmike Cinemas: 35% off (65+)
Cinemark/Century Theaters: up to 35% off
U.S. National Parks: $10 lifetime pass; 50% off additional services including camping (62+)
Regal Cinemas: 30% off Ripley’s Believe it or Not: @ off one-day ticket (55+)
SeaWorld Orlando, FL: $3 off one-day tickets (50+)
*CELL PHONE DISCOUNTS**:*


AT&T: Special Senior Nation 200 Plan $29.99/month (65+)
Jitterbug: $10/month cell phone service (50+)
Verizon Wireless: Verizon Nationwide 65 Plus Plan $29.99/month (65+)
*MISCELLANEOUS**:*


Great Clips: $3 off hair cuts (60+)
Super Cuts: $2 off haircuts (60+)
*NOW, go out there and claim your discounts – – – and remember —**YOU **must **ASK** for your discount — no ask, no discount!  By the way (YES – this is a disclaimer!) – I’m not personally  “recommending” these establishments nor have I personally “verified” the discounts…..just passing on the info!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2015)

*NOW, go out there and claim your discounts – – – and remember —**YOU **must **ASK** for your discount — no ask, no discount!  By the way (YES – this is a disclaimer!)  – I’m not personally  “recommending” these establishments nor have I  personally “verified” the discounts…..just passing on the info!*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

ah yes we have many here too...but very often the disclaimer is that you have to go between a very short period of time...wednesdays between 9am and 10am..for example..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm happy with my free bus, free local ferry, rail pass discount, and the OAP discount at the cinema in Glasgow.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

Can't get any of those here in England Annie as you know...not if you were born after 1952. I expect by the time I get to 66 which is the new age for free bus passes etc, they will have raised the bar again..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Can't get any of those here in England Annie as you know...not if you were born after 1952. I expect by the time I get to 66 which is the new age for free bus passes etc, they will have raised the bar again..



The free bus is just for local areas in England as well, right?  It wouldn't be feasible for OAPs to get a free bus pass for the entire country of England like they do in Scotland.  

I just looked up % of population by age in Scotland and on the 2011 census it was 18% 65 and over.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

No free bus passes here for anywhere now unless you were born after 1952 local or otherwise...but tbh with you I have no idea not being in receipt yet of a free bus pass, exactly what journeys they do cover..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> No free bus passes here for anywhere now unless you were born after 1952 local or otherwise...but tbh with you I have no idea not being in receipt yet of a free bus pass, exactly what journeys they do cover..



Different rules for different areas as well.  DH is looking up rules and he says in London the age is still 60 off peak.  And the areas covered vary by a lot.

60+ oyster card https://tfl.gov.uk/fares-and-payments/adult-discounts-and-concessions/60-london-oyster


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

That surprises me Annie because it's certainly not the case here on the edge of North London...

I must research that when I get a bit more time.


as you can see on this link, free and sicounted fares are only available once we reach retirement age, which is now 66..

http://www.hertsdirect.org/services...MobileFooter&utm_campaign=SwitchToDesktopSite


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> That surprises me Annie because it's certainly not the case here on the edge of North London...
> 
> I must research that when I get a bit more time.



I think London is the only one that is still 60.  Looks like the rest are the same as your state pension age which is rising all the time.


----------



## Mike (Jul 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> as you can see on this link, free and sicounted fares are only available once we reach retirement age, which is now 66..



I don't understand Hollydolly, a couple of weeks ago I was speaking
to one of my neighbours and she was telling me that she was waiting
for he Freedom Pass as she had turned 60 the week before.
She got it a few days later.

It all depends on your local council, they all have different rules.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry Mike I can't see how that could have been. The free bus passes etc are now only available to those who have reached retirement age (since the law was changed in 2010)...and for me who is 60 now and born in '55 that means on my 66th birthday. if you read this link it gives the exact retirement pension ages for England....and potentially the retirement age will rise again in 2019 which means that I may have to wait again another year until I'm 67 before claiming my retirement pension.


http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/pensions/article-1679780/New-state-pension-age-retire.html


----------



## Mike (Jul 13, 2015)

It is me who should apologise hollydolly, I am going
on what I was told which seems to be wrong, maybe
she was waiting for the 60+ oyster card.

You will have to apply for the 60+ Oyster Card, the
offer is on the freedom pass website.

When did they change it from 60 years?

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Mike said:


> It is me who should apologise hollydolly, I am going
> on what I was told which seems to be wrong, maybe
> she was waiting for the 60+ oyster card.
> 
> ...



I heard about the changes around 2010 for England.  So I was holding my breath that they wouldn't change it in Scotland as well as I didn't turn 60 until 2012.  I only took the bus 2 or 3 times in 10 years before I got the bus pass.  Now I use it all the time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

Mike said:


> It is me who should apologise hollydolly, I am going
> on what I was told which seems to be wrong, maybe
> she was waiting for the 60+ oyster card.
> 
> ...


No problem Mike, but yes I agree it must have been an oyster pass or something your friend got. The changes were made back in 2010...my  husband who is 5 years younger than me has even longer to wait..


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 13, 2015)

I started receiving my state pension last week....YES.....as I was born at the end of 1952.
i can now apply for a free bus pass; which can be used all over England; but not London tube.
i haven't applied yet...I need a photo, etc...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I started receiving my state pension last week....YES.....as I was born at the end of 1952.
> i can now apply for a free bus pass; which can be used all over England; but not London tube.
> i haven't applied yet...I need a photo, etc...



My birthday was Feb 52 and I got my state pension a month before my 62nd birthday.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2015)

This is not exactly a senior discount; but Lowes does offer a 10% discount for veterans, it applies to anything that you buy and is good every day. All you need is your VA registration card. 

Home Depot also offers a discount for veterans; but they only do it over Memorial Day weekend, or maybe just on Memorial Day itself. We always shop at Lowes, and never at Home Depot; so not 100% sure if it is the whole holiday weekend or not.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

LOL, Nona!


----------

